# First breeding. Strange behavior?



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

I prepped my breeding tanks and fry food and conditioned my male and female.

I had the female in the breeding tank in glass and released her when she showed vertical bars. However, the bubble nest dissipated as it was not large and then the male and female did the embrace under the styrofoam cup and she expelled eggs. 

However, the male did not go down to retrieve them or place them in the cup area. After they mated 4-5 times, he started nipping her so I removed her. 

Will he still build a nest and retrieve them? Have you seen this behavior before?

I covered him in the breeding tank in the hopes he will build a bubble nest and retrieve the eggs.... Is this futile?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Is this their first time spawning? If so the eggs may not be fertilized and he may just leave them there or eat them. He may realize he has eggs and put them in the nest so I would leave him for 24 hours and see if he does anything with the eggs. If nothing happens remove him and recondition them for 2 weeks and try again. Sometimes the first spawns don't take.


----------



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Is this their first time spawning? If so the eggs may not be fertilized and he may just leave them there or eat them. He may realize he has eggs and put them in the nest so I would leave him for 24 hours and see if he does anything with the eggs. If nothing happens remove him and recondition them for 2 weeks and try again. Sometimes the first spawns don't take.


Yes, this is their first time. He had a bubble nest that was one third od the size of the styro cup but it dissipated and they still bred without it. The female also started eating eggs since he did not retrieve them. 

I will leave him overnight in the covered tank and see what I find tomorrow evening. 

It was very interesting to see them mate. Quite the ritual.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Bonginator said:


> Yes, this is their first time. He had a bubble nest that was one third od the size of the styro cup but it dissipated and they still bred without it. The female also started eating eggs since he did not retrieve them.
> 
> I will leave him overnight in the covered tank and see what I find tomorrow evening.
> 
> It was very interesting to see them mate. Quite the ritual.


I had my first spawn ever today and they spawning like crazy so when ever the male don't see the egg drop he doesn't retrieve them and the female ate them .


----------



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

I checked the male's tank this morning and don't see the eggs anymore. He doesn't appear to be tending the nest area so I think he may have eaten them. I will leave him a little longer just to make sure there are no signs of babies in the few remaining bubble area but I think I may need to try again in 2 weeks.

When he was embracing the female, she was expelling a large number of eggs each time - probably 20 eggs per embrace. Is this pretty normal? How does the male have time to retrieve and care for that many each time?

Oh well - at least they came close on my first try....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

They did come close, some people get stuck at trying to get them to spawn so you should be proud of yourself. You have a nice set up, so she was probably just too young.

Females can lay hundreds of eggs, and if everything goes right, most will be fertilized. This is a lot of babies to take care of, but because bettas are conditioned before spawning, the male will be energized and healthy enough to care for so many eggs and fry, even if he is tending to them all the time. So he will have time for them 

That is why it is so important to condition (also for good quality fry).

I am not a breeder btw, but I have been doing research as I plan to one day.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

covering the tank is important for the bubble nest to hold together and for the development of the fry. Using IAL tea in your tank will help the bubblenest stick together like glue.
Better luck next time!


----------



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> covering the tank is important for the bubble nest to hold together and for the development of the fry. Using IAL tea in your tank will help the bubblenest stick together like glue.
> Better luck next time!


Thanks for all of the advice everyone. I ordered tea leaves a few days ago so will try is in 2 weeks. I guess they are still young and figuring it out.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

The leaves should help with the spawning, keep us updated!


----------



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

Will do!

Thanks again for all the newbie advice. I have bred angels, cichlids, and other freshwater fish before but never bettas. I love learning the tips and tricks.


----------

